# Hoyt Spectra



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Heh guys look what I just added to my collection of old bows. Will this make a good finger bow? [I changed batters in the camera today and forgot to reset date.]


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Bought one of those when they 1st came out , back in my BBBH days , really liked that bow , performed well for me ....... Nice Find


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks ia bhtr , do you remember what rest you used on that bow? I have a flipper with cushion plunger on this one.


----------



## Instinktifling (Jun 26, 2016)

That's one I owned and should have never got rid of. Great fingers bow, quiet, and lightweight! Where did you come across that one?


----------



## cottonstalk (Feb 11, 2012)

You restore some amazing stuff, that looks great.


----------



## Groyce (Jan 17, 2019)

I have a camp one hanging in the shop.. been there 30 years and hasn’t been shot. May have to find a new string for it and play a bit. I went all trad years ago and haven’t shot a compound in ages. I might still remember how


----------



## a.brown (Nov 3, 2015)

Looks like a real good on to me.


----------

